# Hunting Season So Far



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

*How has your season gone so far (DUCKS ONLY)*​
Awesome (better than I would have imagined)1113.25%Good, better than most years2327.71%Average2024.10%Below average2327.71%One more week of this the dekes will be back in the garage67.23%


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Wondering how everyone's duck hunting has been going?


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

Knocking them dead down here. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

_what have you been killing mostly and whats the weather like_


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

when out and limited out on mallards sunday evening. seeing more mallards this eaarly than most years and widgeon and gadwalls

starting to see some snows even and specs

hoping ducks are going to stick around, suposed to be nice here and geting to be birds around, i hunt iowa side of the missouri river.


----------



## goodoldgus (Oct 12, 2006)

Just returned from ND. Hunted central ND (Harvey/Fessenden area). We did mostly upland hunting but we set up for Ducks two seperate times. We only shot a few GreenWinged Teal and a couple Canvas backs. I shot a really nice Bull Canvasback that I might get mounted.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

In all actuallity its been the worst for me because I bought part of a business over the summer which has consumed all my time this fall resulting in me only actually hunting once. But the one hunt I made it on was productive and my usual hunting buddies are having one of the best seasons in recent years which I believe has to be attributed to the weather, no questions asked.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

but duck hunting i've ever done been out 4 times already and got my limit once and got a few the other 3 times!


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been out 4 times the whole season. Wish I could have been out way more than that! :eyeroll: I lucked out completely, but I learned a heck of alot. Trial and error will pay off sooner or later...next season I'm gunna go all out to improve my odds. Even though my bag is empty, I'm still satisfied with the great experience. Lots more birds in MN than last year. Way more snows and blues in the area than usual and the honker numbers are very good. Mallards and ringers were very numberous this year also and the population of cans looks to be doing better. With the cold and snow on the way, it looks like the birds will be gone soon. I'm switchin my focus on the wily whitetails now. I still have to fill out my bow tag, and rifle season is right around the corner too. Thanks for all the advice and I hope everyone has had and will continue to have a great season!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well it is almost getting to the point where I am ready to throw the dekes back in the basement, but hell I am not going to give up. But I tell ya, it is has been one of the worst early seasons that I have ever seen since I have started hunting. I think that it might just be because there really has not bee that much rain yet, coupled with the fact that I mainly jump ponds and hunt flooded fields. Not the mention that last week when I was goose hunting my duck call got caught in my truck door and that pretty much busted it to nothing. So all in all a pretty sucky season so far.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

When I have gotten out I have managed to hit a few here and there. Mostly younger drake mallards. Have seen a few big groups of ducks up north but they all are sitting on posted land. So far though this season has sucked for shooting greenheads. Spoons and gads are all over and would have no problem shooting them.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

Well our big duck season has not opened as of yet but I cant wait. I am mad at 'em!! We have already had our opening teal season though and it was a successful season. Saw lots of birds and limited most days just minutes after shooting hours. How are the birds looking up ya'lls way? I heard it was a pretty good year up there on the head counts. 
chad


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

put it this way.

200 birds dead already and theres usually just 3 of us hunting.

We have been eating duck more than the Duck Commander it seems.

:beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: I can't hit that button enough. :lol:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

what does that mean? how is the weather in nebraska


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Had the best decoying hunt for ducks on saturday morning. Flocks of a hundred or more committed fully with blue skies and little wind


----------



## crazyduck (Oct 26, 2006)

Hunted a beaver pond in North Central WI, shot 16 mallards and 8 wood ducks on opening weekend. Had other good decoy hunts this month. seems to be a good push of Northern Ducks the last two weeks. Lots of Divers and Mallards using big water and rice beds. Been the best year for me sice I moved out here. No field hunting, just rivers and bigger bodies of water...Need to a good caller and have a natural blind and decoy set to fool em. Very decoy shy birds, robo duck is not a factor at all.


----------

